# Dark Souls



## PippoInzaghi92 (14 Aprile 2014)

Ciao raga, che mi dite della serie Dark Souls? Sono un amante del genere fantasy, con draghi, mostri, morti viventi e simili quindi potrebbe piacermi.
Voi avete giocato mai a questi giochi, quali impressioni?


----------



## Fabriman94 (14 Aprile 2014)

Che sono giochi che richiedono tanta ma tanta pazienza. Questa serie è tra le più difficili nella storia dei videogames.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (14 Aprile 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Che sono giochi che richiedono tanta ma tanta pazienza. Questa serie è tra le più difficili nella storia dei videogames.



Cavoli, sapevo della difficoltà ma non a questi livelli! Il genere è tra i miei preferiti, se però è veramente troppo frustrante non so....


----------



## Fabriman94 (14 Aprile 2014)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Cavoli, sapevo della difficoltà ma non a questi livelli! Il genere è tra i miei preferiti, se però è veramente troppo frustrante non so....


Più che altro richiedono molta pazienza, anche perchè le armi, i soldi per comprarle, bisogna faticare tantissimo per conquistarsele e senza quelle difficilmente puoi battere i nemici più forti livello dopo livello.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (14 Aprile 2014)

Si ho visto dei video su Youtube dove alcuni gamer arrivavano ad un certo boss, e dovevano tornare indietro perchè senza certe abilità non potevano batterlo. Il fatto che sia difficile è un conto comunque, secondo me è anche giusto e positivo. Però secondo me difficile non è frustrante!


----------



## Fabriman94 (14 Aprile 2014)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Si ho visto dei video su Youtube dove alcuni gamer arrivavano ad un certo boss, e dovevano tornare indietro perchè senza certe abilità non potevano batterlo. Il fatto che sia difficile è un conto comunque, secondo me è anche giusto e positivo. Però secondo me difficile non è frustrante!


Ti dico solo che io scaricai demon ' s souls gratis e fu troppo frustrante per me, ma anche perchè non vado pazzo per certi giochi.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (14 Aprile 2014)

Ok grazie! Magari se qualcuno può aggiungere qualcosa è sempre gradito 
Su IBS l'ho trovato a 20 euro, quindi un ottimo prezzo. Ci penserò...


----------



## Darren Marshall (14 Aprile 2014)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Ok grazie! Magari se qualcuno può aggiungere qualcosa è sempre gradito
> Su IBS l'ho trovato a 20 euro, quindi un ottimo prezzo. Ci penserò...



Prendilo, è un gran gioco. Ti terrà impegnato per un bel po'!


----------



## Morghot (14 Aprile 2014)

Prendilo senza pensarci, se ti piace il genere non puoi non averlo! Per quanto mi riguarda, ripeto come già dissi in un altro topic, è uno se non il miglior gioco degli ultimi anni, lui e i suoi predecessori... raramente ho nerdato tanto per un gioco, e questa seria è una di questi! 

Non è difficile come molti dicono, è che ormai si è abituati a standard di difficoltà ridicoli o inesistenti per cui questo sembra chissà cosa (non è facile per carità, ma neanche troppo difficile). 
Giocalo e goditelo, consiglio mio non guardare guide ne niente, all'inizio magari sarai un po' spaesato ma è moooolto più bello giocarlo la prima volta a scatola chiusa!

Poi c'è anche l'online spettacolare, specialmente se ti piace il pvp, ne uscirai matto!!


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (15 Aprile 2014)

Morghot ha scritto:


> Prendilo senza pensarci, se ti piace il genere non puoi non averlo! Per quanto mi riguarda, ripeto come già dissi in un altro topic, è uno se non il miglior gioco degli ultimi anni, lui e i suoi predecessori... raramente ho nerdato tanto per un gioco, e questa seria è una di questi!
> 
> Non è difficile come molti dicono, è che ormai si è abituati a standard di difficoltà ridicoli o inesistenti per cui questo sembra chissà cosa (non è facile per carità, ma neanche troppo difficile).
> Giocalo e goditelo, consiglio mio non guardare guide ne niente, all'inizio magari sarai un po' spaesato ma è moooolto più bello giocarlo la prima volta a scatola chiusa!
> ...


Grazie! Si, penso proprio di prenderlo a questo punto. La difficoltà mi attrae e poi il genere fa il resto


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (15 Aprile 2014)

Ma Demon's Souls sarebbe il primo gioco della saga vero? Allora dovrei iniziare da quello magari per capire meglio la storia..


----------



## Morghot (15 Aprile 2014)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Ma Demon's Souls sarebbe il primo gioco della saga vero? Allora dovrei iniziare da quello magari per capire meglio la storia..


Guarda la storia tra i 2 titoli non centrano e onestamente la storia non è il punto forte del gioco... voglio dire, stupende le atmosfere, gli scenari e i personaggi che incontri, ma la storia, nel senso di trama, è quasi inesistente asd.

Puoi partire pure da dark souls senza problemi, io lo preferisco perchè al contrario di demon souls, in cui ogni area è istanziata e scollegata col resto, il mondo è un tutt'uno dove tutto è collegato! Ma è stupendo anche demon souls, anzi il più difficile tra i 3 per me.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (15 Aprile 2014)

Morghot ha scritto:


> Guarda la storia tra i 2 titoli non centrano e onestamente la storia non è il punto forte del gioco... voglio dire, stupende le atmosfere, gli scenari e i personaggi che incontri, ma la storia, nel senso di trama, è quasi inesistente asd.
> 
> Puoi partire pure da dark souls senza problemi, io lo preferisco perchè al contrario di demon souls, in cui ogni area è istanziata e scollegata col resto, il mondo è un tutt'uno dove tutto è collegato! Ma è stupendo anche demon souls, anzi il più difficile tra i 3 per me.



Aaah ok ok allora inizierò da Dark Souls. Poi al massimo posso recuperare Demon's Souls più avanti.
Grazie


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (18 Aprile 2014)

Una info. Ho letto che le anime raccolte quando ti uccidono vengono perse, ma puoi recuperarle tornando al punto in cui sei morto. Se muorii di nuovo, senza averle recuperate invece vengono del tutto perse!! Cosa si fa in questo caso, non si può più andare avanti!!?!?! Devi tornare indietro e riprenderle da capo?


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (19 Aprile 2014)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Una info. Ho letto che le anime raccolte quando ti uccidono vengono perse, ma puoi recuperarle tornando al punto in cui sei morto. Se muorii di nuovo, senza averle recuperate invece vengono del tutto perse!! Cosa si fa in questo caso, non si può più andare avanti!!?!?! Devi tornare indietro e riprenderle da capo?


Non è che devi, è consigliato farlo per non sprecare le anime che servono per livellare il personaggio o comprare oggetti/incantesimi dai vendor. E comunque in Dark Souls 2 ci sono degli anelli speciali che ti permettono di non perdere le anime quando si muore, ma quando il tuo personaggio muore l'anello si rompe e devi ripararlo (costa solo 3000 anime comunque).


----------

